# Please Help! Last min relocation to HK need All the help you can give.



## UK_ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have been asked to move to HK for work in a last minute emergency. I basically have 10 days until I am moving to Hong Kong from the UK for at least 6 months. (I am moving with my GF) who miraculous got an approval to move to the HK offices from her job in the UK so she has a job when we arrive which obviously helps in splitting the rent.

I have some questions which I am hoping you can help me with.

1.Central or Kowloon side?

what are the advantages & disadvantages to living in Kowloon. Do the Majority of expats live in HK side?
Both our offices will be in Central.

2. We have a budget of around 16-17k HKD we would be looking for a 1 bedroom apartment, where do we look for apartments online? what can we expect for this price range? How flexible are the prices will we be able to negotiate the rent price and reduce by 1k-2k a month from the listing price?

3. Would it be possible after rent to live on 8k HKD each? Gym membership eating out for lunch daily how hard will it be to live off of 8k spending monthly?

Sorry for the question overload. 

Hope you can help

regards,


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The cost o f rent and where to look for rentals has been covered before. Use the search facility to narrow down the information you need. It's easy. Then if you have more questions  which I am sure you will ask away


----------



## SumLai (Oct 27, 2014)

1. then of cos central, otherwise it takes more than hkd10 on transport and MTR are too crowd in the morning. Or you may choose Happy Valley, many expats live here.

2. see if you live there for at least 1 year or not. In Happy Valley, i think you can rent at around 15000 for a house with 1 bedroom, open kitchen. Negotiatable at around 500-1000 only.

3. i think more than enough.


----------



## Campervan (Oct 16, 2014)

It also depends on how long your stay is going to be. Most contracts are 2 years (work and accommodation) I personally would push for as much as I can get for my flat If that were me. Yes 16/17k you could get a small old flat possibly walk-up (no lift) usually about 5-6 storeys high max on HK island, poss. near happy valley/sheung wan/Midlevel west and you'd be near work and parties and where all the action is. Alternatively living just across the river near TST or hung Hom you get more for your money, perhaps you could check out some new-ish blocks that have swimming pool and gym. MTR two stops from central. And travel cost in general is still cheap.

8k spending money really would not get you far. Eating out is fairly decent but I wouldnt call it cheap unless you go for Chinese all the time. Drinks are expensive except happy hours but then u're home early. Just to give u some figure for normal good shopping:

I.5 pint American/Australian milk imported $30
A loaf of bread (M&S) $25-$40
Cheese (250g) $55 

I know they're all imported but once u live here long enough you would probably know why most of us do that. 


Good luck!


----------

